# Champions league 30-31 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 29, 2010)

30 Mar 17:45 Bayern Munich v Man Utd  3.10 3.25 2.37  
30 Mar 17:45 Lyon v Bordeaux  2.10 3.20 3.75  
31 Mar 17:45 Arsenal v Barcelona  3.20 3.25 2.30   
31 Mar 17:45 Inter Milan v CSKA Moscow  1.40 4.33 9.00


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 30, 2010)

Lyon v Bordeaux 

In the french championship Lyon are 5th while Bordeaux are leaders. Ofcourse here that doesnt matter as everyone is playing his best games in the Champions league. Lyon managed to eliminated Liverpool in the group phase and finished 2nd after Fiorentiona. Lyon also beat Real Madrid, I dont know why but I simpatise more on Lyon. For me they are a Champions league team. It doesnt matter what happens in the local championship. Bordeaux are great team, but I think after beating Real Madrid, Lyon will be flying.
Prediction: 1


----------



## Richards (Mar 31, 2010)

Bayern Munich finally had there revenge and I knew they will win it that way! YESS


----------



## free bet (Apr 1, 2010)

I cant believe Barca did not score 3 goals the first half...


----------

